# Mounting bareback



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone know of any good ways to mount bareback from the ground? I used to have a 14.1 hand horse and I could just take a running leap and manage fine. But now my horse is 15.3 and I have no clue what to do. Any suggestions? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Use a mounting block I guess!:wink: I can't think of any way to mount a tall horse, bareback, from the ground except that.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine is 17.5hh and a mounting block is what I use.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I was looking for a way to get on from the ground. I just wanted to know in case I ever needed it. And I thought it would be neat to know how 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have absolutely no way of getting up from the ground except to find something to stand on. I plan on teaching my two to stand and be mounted next to anything because I will be screwed this summer otherwise.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You know those moon bounce shoes?

Yeah you'll be needing some of those.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll be keeping a eye on this, I always use a mounting block or a fence :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Swing up Indian style. Grab some mane with your left hand while you face his hindquarters. Now throw your bum and right leg over his back. The downside is getting a case of the giggles. You'll get only half way the first few times. The trick is to think about throwing your hips to the other side. It won't happen but that is the mental picture you need.


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

left hand in the main to help pull as you step to the head of your horse. one step and jump off your left leg pulling yourself with your left hand in the main in a swinging motion. right hand can actually grab the back of the horse and help some too. use to work for me. any size. today i cant really jump over small rock..so i never try to mount bareback..lol..ride safe everyone


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We use the trucks. Walk horse to truck, then get on bed or bumper. Then ease down on their back. But a stump, barrel, or fence works just as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

stilts work well. pole vaulting is another simple way. jumping off the roof of your house or barn onto there back works. just make sure its bareback the saddle horn is very painful if jumping from over 20feet onto it.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've taught my horses to sidepass over to me on queue. So I can find a high spot, be it a log, stump, rock or just dirt. Once Ion that spot and the horses is positioned correctly, I can do as suggest above and swing up or belly flop up on the horses back.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Back when I was younger and more agile, I used to first get on the horse basically on my belly (head on right side of horse, legs dangling on left side). From that point I could struggle and get my leg over her back. It took a patient horse and a more athletic me. I also taught my horse to park out so that she was shorter while I mounted. 

These days, I don't ride bareback...........


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Swing up Indian style. Grab some mane with your left hand while you face his hindquarters. Now throw your bum and right leg over his back. The downside is getting a case of the giggles. You'll get only half way the first few times. The trick is to think about throwing your hips to the other side. It won't happen but that is the mental picture you need.


This is how I use to do it. Now .. I'd be looking for the nearest stump.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Picnic table usually. Sometimes stacked hay bales. I've used a hay wagon before if my horse is up in one of the far away fields to ride him back up the road to the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Swing on like a jockey! Or the other option is....jump, ugh, jump, jump, whoa dammit, oh gee.....stump? Fence?.....ugh, jump....whoa! Lol!!!!

Swinging on like a jockey is not that hard after some practice.....when I worked at the track we all did it, and bareback, because we would bareback home and pony two. I couldn't do it now! I'd kick my horse in the flank!!!


----------



## EquineGirl1965 (Dec 22, 2012)

I only just bought a bareback pad for times when I can't be bothered or don't want to saddle up. It doesn't have stirrups though, is just a pad with a girth and a "monkey grip". If I'm by myself I use a milk crate (substitute mounting block) as they're light-weight and easy enough to carry to the paddock or I hop onto a fence - if I was in the bush I'd try to find a tree stump or fallen tree to help hoist myself up and over. I couldn't do it from the ground...even though my mare is just 14 hh.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My boys only 15hh but I'm only
5'3" so I taught him to lay down. Much easier to get on then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> My boys only 15hh but I'm only
> 5'3" so I taught him to lay down. Much easier to get on then!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey that's cheating! LOL!
My guys 15.1hh and I'm only 5'1!!! I use the stirrup!!! 

Guess I'm going to have to learn your trick!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> My boys only 15hh but I'm only
> 5'3" so I taught him to lay down. Much easier to get on then!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Show off!!! :lol:


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

I always liked doing it this way and its the way we do it in mounted gaming 






and if your in shape I love the side mount


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd love to see the look on my horse's face if I tried the Indian mount, or some of these other suggestions. 

But I'd never see his face because he'd be GONE. And I would be on my butt on the ground.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I had a gelding that I could sit on his neck and he'd lift his head and I could slide to his back. 
Didn't do that often cause his back is quite boney but, was a easy way to get on him.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Janna said:


> I had a gelding that I could sit on his neck and he'd lift his head and I could slide to his back.
> Didn't do that often cause his back is quite boney but, was a easy way to get on him.


I love this! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I get on bareback using the "Indian Style" technique, my horse honestly doesn't mind it. At first he was a bit confused, but he's used to me hanging off of him, hugging him, bugging him, all the time since I was 9 years old lol.

It's much easier to do when they have a long thick mane, thats for sure. :wink:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh man I am sooooo jealous!!!!!!


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

much easier to do if you can jump over a small rock too. or a very short horse..


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm only five foot tall and my horse is 15.1.  I have to sidepass her up to a fence. I've tried to swing up and only succeed with the help of a decent hill.

I'm teaching her to lay down.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Teach you're horse to bow or lay down. My draft bows down and bends his left leg back so I can use it as a step. I'm not athletic enough to jump up on my horse so teaching them to bow was the easiest option.


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

hey bloobabe..come teach my horses that..i would love for them to get lots lower. plus you would get to practice teaching horses it.remember practice makes perfect right...lol.. have a happy new year every one.. ride safe


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I either use a tree stump, a log, a small hill or something alike and mount from there, or lay my gelding down and mount him then.


----------



## Fish99 (Aug 15, 2012)

i jump on mine or when its cold i use a tree stump my frnce or even my water tropht


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

i have used a feeding trough before. and a fence. even a blanket once. wasn't graceful but it got me up.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

double post sorry!


----------

